# Sagging Breast



## Beedeezy10

Carmen recently turned 1 (June 14), and now it seem like her lady lumps are Hanging! She at her heaviest of 34 lbs (since I've had her), but that should have caused her breast to hang, at least I dont think so. She's very active and get plenty of exercise. Just wondering if that's normal.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Is she spayed? My girl just had her first heat about a month ago at 8 1/2 months old and now her nipples are sagging and apparently will never go back to normal. Plus the more they have heat cycles and if they have a litter than the more saggy they get in time. I am getting my girl spayed in another few months and from what I have read spaying can help a bit to shrink them back up but her belly will never be as smooth as it once was before her cycle.


----------



## Beedeezy10

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Is she spayed? My girl just had her first heat about a month ago at 8 1/2 months old and now her nipples are sagging and apparently will never go back to normal. Plus the more they have heat cycles and if they have a litter than the more saggy they get in time. I am getting my girl spayed in another few months and from what I have read spaying can help a bit to shrink them back up.


Yes, she's spayed. She's a rescue dog from the pound. They dont hang bad, but it's noticeable. My son, who's 3, asked me with those things hanging from her belly!! LOLOL But She haven't had a heat, and she better not! LOL IDK, she's schedule for a Dr. appointment on the 1st, so i guess we can just ask him about it. I just thought it was a little weird since she spayed.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Beedeezy10 said:


> Yes, she's spayed. She's a rescue dog from the pound. They dont hang bad, but it's noticeable. My son, who's 3, asked me with those things hanging from her belly!! LOLOL But She haven't had a heat, and she better not! LOL IDK, she's schedule for a Dr. appointment on the 1st, so i guess we can just ask him about it. I just thought it was a little weird since she spayed.


How long have you had her? If she was a rescue from the pound and they spayed her she may have had one heat cycle before she was fixed. They can go into heat as early as 6 months. Bella's nipples haven't been the same since her cycle and she has only had the one.


----------



## Beedeezy10

That's a very good possibility! I got her around 7 1/2 months. If she had a heat before then I can understand that now. And since she was a little frail when we chose her, now that she's put on a lot more weight, it shows more! Makes perfect sense! Thanks Bella's mom. LOL


----------



## performanceknls

If they are on her lower belly can you take pictures? My guess is your dog might be a little heavy and they will sag and get fat deposit if the dogs are over weight.


----------



## rob32

im just gonna get a boob job for my female dog. bye bye saggy boobs!


----------

